# Post your workout



## Zujitsuka (Aug 16, 2004)

I am curious as to what conditioning routines people have.  My focus is on increasing my speed strength (explosiveness and starting speed), and enhancing my overall physical preparedness.

Here is mine:

Sunday:  REST

Monday:  *Strongfort light dumbbell exercises (am)

Tuesday:  **Strand Pulling (am); martial arts class (pm); and ***dumbbell / ****various bodyweight exercises (pm)

Wednesday:  REST

Thursday:  Strand Pulling (am); martial arts class (pm); and dumbbell / various bodyweight exercises (pm)

Friday: REST

Saturday: Stronfort light dumbbell exercises (am)

==================================
*To learn more about Strongfort's light dumbbell exercises, read this article:  http://www.dolfzine.com/page440.htm.  Strongfort's program is posted at http://www.sandowplus.co.uk/Competition/Strongfort/course/lesson1.htm

**Strand Pulling routines are posted here http://www.lifelineusa.com/site_uploads/product/6_4.pdf and http://www.lifelineusa.com/site_uploads/product/16_2.pdf 

***I do a total of 5 dumbbell exercises in this sequence :  upright rows; high-pull snatch; squat push press; high pull snatch; and the deadlift.

****The bodyweight exercises that I do are pull-ups, dips, hindu push-ups, reverse push-ups, hindu squats, boot-strappers, and the ab routine posted at posted on http://www.trainforstrength.com/workout1.shtml.
==================================


So what do you guys and gals do?  What is your reason for working out that way?

Thanks.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 16, 2004)

Mine can be read here

Stupid link isn't working.


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Aug 16, 2004)

My lifting is twice a week, work all the body. Working for power ,mass,(Barbell, little dumbell) days off do at least 30 min cardio, workout with class twice a week also, and some sprint work.


----------



## lonecoyote (Aug 17, 2004)

Run 3.5 mi every morning, Evening walk with my wife every day. Lift medium weights for endurance, supersets of opposing muscle groups, 3x a week, takes about 40min.  2x a week martial arts workout, currently no instructor so katas, techniques in the air, knife, stick and chucks and heavy bag, takes about 40 min. one day a week grip strength and one day a week kenpo dummy (ikca type). Every once in a while it will feel like I'm overtraining so I take some time off, though still trying to do something active (swimming, hiking at the lake,etc.)


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 17, 2004)

Monday - 5:30am -Legs, 11am - Shoulders, Kenpo studio at night
Tuesday - 5:30am - Chest, 11am Bicep/tricep
Wednesday - 11am - Back
Thursday - 5:30am - Legs, 11am Abs
Friday - 5:30am - Back, 11am chest
Saturday/sunday reserved for biking
Any of the other night of the week practice kenpo


----------



## Zujitsuka (Aug 17, 2004)

Kool workouts.  How much do you guys weigh?  I'm 5 foot, 9 1/2 inches tall, and weigh 215 pounds.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm 5'7" @158lbs.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 17, 2004)

this link will work this time. Keep your fingers crossed.
http://www.live2befit.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=9803#9803


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 17, 2004)

My Workout for TKD (plus or minus):

Mon./Wed/Fri:  Stretches, Dynamic leg stretches-rising, side 20 ea., 50 reg. pushups, 50 split pushups, then on one leg/leading front leg, no holding on to anything--50 front, round, dbl. side (2kicks-low-high), switch legs, then I do an additional 50 side kicks slow to head level and hold 5 sec., then 300 knee-up-to chest, 30 wall squats (protects my knees), 30 hamstring exercises with resistance band behind knee, then I do forms usually one set Taeguek (10) or Traditional (10).  Then I do 30 each axe, hook, inside/outside crescents, spin heels, then 30 jump spin heels, then 10 blindfolded. 100 Crunches/obliques, 30 "V" leg lifts , Then I do splits 3 sets/hold for a minute ea. and front splits same. Then I do static stretches for hamstrings. (2 hrs total)

Tues./Thurs/Sat.:  Jogging, Bicycling, Bag Punching or TotalGym-upper body exercise

This is what I have been doing the last two months at home. Keeps me in shape but its not the same as a class environment.  TW


----------



## Akula (Aug 18, 2004)

Mine is very much into cross training, concentrating on aerobic conditioning, endurance, and core strength with no lifting for bulk.

Between 3 and 5 days a week is a swimming workout that consists of 30 minutes of dryland work such as medicine ball, physio ball, abdominal work, stretching and resistance cords and between 1 and 2 hours in the water averaging 3000 to 3500 meters per hour.

Two or three days a week are training in a gym for about 1 hour 15 minutes a shot.  Here is it lifting for endurance, core strengthing exercises, more medicine ball work and still some more resistance training.

Two or three days are running for pace development and conditioning.

I haven't been able to get to class recently, but when I get back into it, that will be twice a week for 1 1/2 hours each class.

These different workouts are on different schedules, so there are days where there are two or three workouts happening, and others where there aren't any.  

All of this doesn't even count the times when I get bored watching tv or something and decide to crank out a few push ups or sit ups to pass the time.

By the way, I don't sleep a lot.


----------



## RRouuselot (Sep 1, 2004)

I do what is called the ABC work out. It was given to me by a K-1 buddy of mine.

   Use this on all muscle groups:

   A= 10 sets of 10 reps using 60 to 70% of your 1RM.

 B,C= 3sets/5 reps at 85% of you 1RM, then 3 sets/10 reps at 70% of your 1RM, then 3 sets/40 reps at 40% of your 1RM (for the 40 reps you WILL be using wuss weight)

 One day use A workout and then about 3 days later you use the same muscle group and do B workout then 4 or 5 days later you do C workout.
 For example you do 10 sets of 10 reps on bench on Monday, then on Thursday do bench but use B workout, then Monday do C workout, then Thursday do A workout. Do this for different body parts 6 days a week.

   A workout hits the red muscle fiber where as B & C hit white and red muscle fiber. 
   You only need to do 3 maybe 4 body parts per day.
 The great thing about this workout is you can do it almost 6 days a week and not feel over trained or drained. This is because you mix and match body parts that are not related. For example you dont want to do bench or military press and tris on the same day since the tris are the primary movers in both those exercises, nor do you want to bis and back on the same day for the same reason. You should mix it up and do something like arms and quads, or bench and hamstrings.....believe me if you do this workout strictly you will have no juice to do something like bench and arms, or bench and back on the same day.

 1 RM = 1 rep max


----------



## OC Kid (Sep 1, 2004)

3 X's a week I get on the tred mill 25 minutes with light walking weights, ( brisk walk using a timer set for 3 min rounds one min. rest slow down my walk during the one min rest.  I used to and run and using 15 sec intervals but my old tred mill cant take it anymore so I changed it to a brisk walk.

Then wrap my hands while I stretch .rest and do a 3 set workout to 3 min rounds.

Basic set or set 1 is:

Jump rope 3 min sit ups/ stretch during 1 minute rest period
Hit/kick heavy bag  / push ups/ stretch during 1 min rest
Hit double ended bag /sit ups/ sretch during one minute round.

Set 2 :

is a repeat of round one but vary the techniques used on the bag for example I may just kick the  bags using lead leg/rear leg round kicks then side kicks using lead leg rear leg/defensive side kicks

Set 3 is the same as above. I just try to very the workout. but since I started this my punching power and kicking power have improved tremendously.

Im going to incorporate some weight training on my off days when I can pick some up (buy them)

then teach for a hour/ hour half


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Sep 1, 2004)

Heres mine:

MONDAY: 

                             10 Minutes Skipping

                             Stretches

                             50 Crescent Kicks 

                             100 Turning Kicks (50 Slow)

                             50 Side Kicks (25 Slow)

                             Complicated kicks

                             Shadow Sparring



Forearm Weights

Normal Bicep Weights



TUESDAY: 

· 10 Minutes Skipping

· Stretching

· Upper body workout, use Nun chukkas

· Upper body techniques i.e. Jab, cross, hook

· Patterns and Wing Chung Form

· Using Mental Imagery fighting opponent 



*The other Weight exercises*



WEDNESDAY: 



· MOSTLY WING CHUNG

· Wing Chung Movement Practice

· Practising Footwork and dodges etc.

· Using Mental Imagery fighting opponent



THURSDAY:  REST DAY



*FRIDAY:          · 10 Minutes Skipping*

* · Upper body techniques i.e. Jab, cross, hook*

· All Kicks

· Sparring

Weights again. 



SATURDAY:  REST DAY

SUNDAY:  All Wing Chung techniques, nice and slow for relaxation.

____________________________


Anything wrong with that?


----------



## bignick (Sep 1, 2004)

i don't know...nothing beats the patented gravity stretch i like to do before class when i've had a really long day....

it consists of lying on the mat and...well...that's about it


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Sep 2, 2004)

Zujitsuka said:
			
		

> Kool workouts.  How much do you guys weigh?  I'm 5 foot, 9 1/2 inches tall, and weigh 215 pounds.




I am 6 foot tall and I weight 235 lbs. I workout 7 days a week.
I encorporate a weight training with cardio and martial art training reginment.
I like to give 2 days rest for different parts of my body before weight training then again so they have a good time to rebuild from the micro trama that weight training causes when it breaks down the muscle.

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## MikeMartial (Sep 2, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> i don't know...nothing beats the patented gravity stretch i like to do before class when i've had a really long day....
> 
> it consists of lying on the mat and...well...that's about it


LMAO! :rofl:


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Sep 2, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> i don't know...nothing beats the patented gravity stretch i like to do before class when i've had a really long day....
> it consists of lying on the mat and...well...that's about it




:lool:

hahahhahah thanks for the good laugh.


Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## Sapper6 (Sep 2, 2004)

hey, pretty cool thread.  although, no weight training here.  got my workout routine saved on disk so i can change from time to time.  here it goes...

Sunday:	Forms Principles
		All Empty Hand Forms (Orange - Brown)
		All Weapons Forms (Orange - Brown)
		All Basics (Orange - Green)

Monday:	             Orange 1st Stripe Techniques
		Purple 1st Stripe Techniques
		Blue 1st Stripe Techniques
		Green 1st Stripe Techniques
		3rd Degree Brown Techs. 1-6

Tuesday:	             Orange 2nd Stripe Techniques
		Purple 2nd Stripe Techniques
		Blue 2nd Stripe Techniques
		Green 2nd Stripe Techniques
		3rd Degree Brown Techs. 7-12

Wednesday:	Class
		Current Curriculum Recap

Thursday:	Orange 3rd Stripe Techniques
		Purple 3rd Stripe Techniques
		Blue 3rd Stripe Techniques
		Green 3rd Stripe Techniques
		3rd Degree Brown Techs. 13-18

Friday:	             Orange Last Section Techniques
		Purple Last Section Techniques
		Blue Last Section Techniques
		Green Last Section Techniques
		3rd Degree Brown Techs. 19-24

Saturday:	Abs Workout



when you're only in class once a week, doesnt leave much time for BS all the other days of the week :mp5:


----------



## OULobo (Sep 3, 2004)

This is my ideal workout, but often times something gets in the way and I need to change it. 

Mon. - 3-6 mile run and 1.5 hours of yoga
Tue. - 1 hour calistenics and 2 hours of MA training
Wed. - 1.5 hours of swimming
Thur. - 1 hour calistenics and 2 hours of MA training
Fri. - Sun. off (but often leisure activities like hiking, horseback riding, MA seminars and camps, biking, ect.)


----------

